# crystal shrimp and easycarbo



## timme278 (7 Jun 2009)

how do crystal shrimp and easylife's easycarbo get allong? 

as i dont want to end up with Â£30 worth dead crystal shrimp

thankyou

tim


----------



## Superman (7 Jun 2009)

All shrimps are sensitive to EasyCarbo/Excel dosing, the main thing is do not overdose.
I was ever so careful when I had CRS as like you say, it could be expensive to make a mistake.
I would suggest that you look to get pressurised co2 as I've moved to that and my plants have responded massively, at the end of the day, when you're spending that much on shrimp it's best to spend a bit more getting a co2 kit.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2009)

Yeah I'd read that Tom Barr was breeding CRS in tanks with co2 and EI dosing so I'd suggest it must be fine. I'd rather have Co2 over excel any day. It's much more reliable.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2009)

timme278 said:
			
		

> as i dont want to end up with Â£30 worth dead crystal shrimp


Thats the reason I do not dose EasyCarbo in my shrimp tank, just some TPN+ every other day. Or I stand to loose about Â£150 worth of CRS!


----------



## mr. luke (10 Jun 2009)

I have used a carbon suplament a few times in my shrimp tank with crs and gold bee's but i saw no change in my slow growing plants so i stopped


----------



## bogwood (15 Jul 2009)

To dose Easy Carbo or not.
I have a well planted 60 ltr tank, with 6 good quality CRS adults, 6 Armano. and some cherries.
These were added 6 months ago, every  day since then i dose daily with the  recommended dose of easy carbo, and ADA Brighty and step 1. and the basic Tetra CO2 unit
With the exception of the Armano, all are breeding regular, and there are presently  upwards of 30 CRS , of varying sizes, and too many Cherries to count.
I may be just lucky, who Knows.


----------



## fourmations (17 Aug 2009)

hi all

i use easycarbo at max dose (along with presurised co2)
for algae control reasons

i had read that the easycarbo/shrimp problem thing is a myth
but am not so sure now

i have lost three shrimp out of about 25 (all females as it happens)
(one last week and two today) they are only in about three weeks or lesss

all the usual parameters are good
no ammonia or nitrites, havent tested gh ph etc

nitrates are at about 20-25 on dosing days (ei)

i will stop dosing it for the moment but
is the easycarbo to blame?

rgds

4


----------



## Superman (18 Aug 2009)

If you've got pressurised co2 then you shouldn't need to dose the max of EC. 
I'd stop dosing EC unless youre using it to kill algae. 
Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I use 1ml of easycarbo a day on my 20L and they are fine and have been for years now. Breeding as gone through the roof too since i turned the temp down.  

BUT

I have killed shrimps on a massive scale by accidentally overdosing on both my nano and my main tank.

Just be very careful,

Best Regards,
John


----------

